# People on diets



## Lisa.

Why do people on diets HAVE to tell you all about it?

"Did I tell you I'm on the Atkins diet? I'm allowed to eat loads of meat, eggs, cream, cheese....but no pasta, bread, fruit, rice or potatoes"

They tell you this whilst devouring a pepperami sausage then go on to tell you what they are planning to eat tomorrow, and the next day, and the day after that. ( pork scratchings, omelettes, steak, whole chickens).

They somehow manage to turn every conversation round to what they have eaten, will eat, need to eat.

Arrggh.

They get even worse when they buy those fat monitor scales............... Then its " I lost .0001% body fat yesterday even though I ate a cream cake without the cake, a bacon sandwiche without the bread and a ham salad with the leaves but with loads of full fat mayo" Â 
Â Â 
So come on who's on it, what are you eating ( right now?) and what ARE you going to eat tomorrow.


----------



## Dubcat

I'm on the curry diet. I ate curry today. I ate curry yesterday. I will eat curry tomorrow. I eat curry 
yours curried,
Currymute.


----------



## DXN

Right now....beer. That is low fat
Tomorrow...well I hate to break a routine.

Isn't the adkins diet really bad for you apart from turning you ketotic it also causes renal and liver impairment and osteoporosis.

When I wont to loose weight.....oh oh just started talking about it again.....your right Lisa people always talk about diets in a bizzarre way.

I once heard a eminant doctor say to a patient, I kid you not,"The only way to loose weight is stop eating so much. No one fat came out of Belson".


----------



## DXN

> I'm on the curry diet. Â I ate curry today. Â I ate curry yesterday. Â I will eat curry tomorrow. Â I eat curry
> yours curried,
> Currymute.


I did notice the ripples behind your car in your sig.


----------



## jampott

"Did I tell you I'm on the Akins diet?"

No cream today, decaff coffee (thats the killer) but I did treat myself to a bacon joint from Asda, some greens, some full fat mayo and some cheese......

Tomorrow is prawns with Avocado and mayo again. I have some pork scratchings, pepperami and eggs all lined up for later in the week too!! 

Did you know that prawns contain zero carbs? And that if you want to eat nuts, you can..... Macadamia nuts are fucking low in carbs with something like 4g per 100g, if my memory serves.....

Guys, if any of your gf are on the Atkins diet, try and kid them that a mouthful of man fat has zero carbs too, plenty of protein and is enriched with all their daily vitamins.... You never know you might get lucky!!! :


----------



## DXN

JampoTT

Give them summit to dip their pork scratching in anyway 

lol


----------



## vlastan

Lisa,

The people that are on a diet they like talking about it because they put a lot of effort aand they are starving!!

Aren't you on a diet?

BTW I am very bad at being on a diet...I can't do it. So I prefer to eat everything that I want, but a bit less and burn the rest in the gym!


----------



## DXN

> Lisa, Aren't you on a diet?
> !


I appreciate some thing may have been lost in translation but there are just a few things that you don't say to a woman.


----------



## Lisa.

> Lisa,
> 
> Aren't you on a diet?


Why? Do you think I should be? 

Watch it......I'm hormonal and likely to bite your head off .......and eat it in a wrapped in a low fat, high carb pitta bread.


----------



## DXN

lol told ya


----------



## vlastan

Did I tell you how much a love aggresive women, that want to be bossy in the bedroom!! You may bite my head...but not only!!! ;D 

OK now let me explain! When I said if you were on a diet, I meant this. You look really nice and slim, so I thought that you maintain your figure by being on a diet all the time, i.e., being very careful on what you eat! Thats what I meant!


----------



## R6B TT

Are you suggesting Lisa would be a lardarse if she wasn't on a diet then V ?


----------



## vlastan

Impossible to say as I don't know her metabolic rate!


----------



## ccc

Vlastan - there's an expression about holes, digging and stopping that might be relevant here!

You have strayed into dangerous territory and a graceful exit and change of subject are your only hope.  ;D


----------



## Lisa.

Yeah Vlastan Shut it.

You are giving me a complex.

Have no idea what my metabolic rate is and have no idea how I can work that out.

Am I on a diet, not really, I eat when I'm hungry not because the clock tells me its time to, then I eat as much as I need to.

As babies we have the ability to stop eating when we are full, then we lose this ability as we reach puberty and we don't re-learn this reflex untill old age. This, I beleive is why there are so many over weight adults.

And yes Rob I have the potential to become a complete lard arse!. 
But this year I felt confident enough to wear a bikini on the beach for the first time in years so my non- diet must be the way to go!!!!.

Just eat when you need to is my philosophy  and then eat a whole chicken with full fat mayo and several Garners pickled onions! ;D


----------



## Lisa.

oh and drink Guiness and vimto!


----------



## Wolverine

> As babies we have the ability to stop eating when we are full, then we lose this ability as we reach puberty and we don't re-learn this reflex untill old age. This, I beleive is why there are so many over weight adults.


My theory is that all fat people are lazy greedy pigs


----------



## uppTTnorth

Had a chip butty for supper last night (real butter), a pot of tea and two jammy dodgers , mmmmmmmm, and awoke this morning with no stretch marks on my tummy, i knew the gym was good for something. ;D


----------



## Lisa.

mmm I love chip buttys and with a cup of tea and a pot of curry sauce!

No good for Atkinarians though Â


----------



## vlastan

Vimto? Yikes!

And old Greek chap whose wife was drinking Vimto told me once that it tastes like cunt! ;D ;D

...but after all he was a pervert!


----------



## Lisa.

You have to have with Guiness!

Try it.......you will love it especially if you usually drink guiness and blackcurrant......this is far far better, I can drink it like pop!


----------



## Kell

> My theory is that all fat people are lazy greedy pigs


Funny you should say this as I am obviously overweight, yet do lots of excercise and eat well.

For the record, until recently I cycled 10 miles to work and 10 miles back every day. Three times a week I would also go to the gym. Twice a week I would play softball - sometimes going to a two day tournament at the the weekends.

yet all the time I was doing this, I was still carrying around three stone too much weight. I guess no matter how hard you try, you sometimes can't fight genetics.

As for Lisa's original post - I'm sure it was you that brought up the subject of diets at breakfast, no the rest of us.


----------



## Lisa.

> As for Lisa's original post - I'm sure it was you that brought up the subject of diets at breakfast, no the rest of us. Â


 :-X shit stirrer


----------



## vlastan

Kell, I didn't think that you were overweight! How did you define this?

After so much exercise, most of your weight must have been in muscle anyway!


----------



## Wolverine

> Funny you should say this as I am obviously overweight, yet do lots of excercise and eat well.
> 
> For the record, until recently I cycled 10 miles to work and 10 miles back every day. Â Three times a week I would also go to the gym. Â Twice a week I would play softball - sometimes going to a two day tournament at the the weekends.
> 
> yet all the time I was doing this, I was still carrying around three stone too much weight. Â I guess no matter how hard you try, you sometimes can't fight genetics.
> 
> As for Lisa's original post - I'm sure it was you that brought up the subject of diets at breakfast, no the rest of us. Â


Kell, no personal upset intended; just a generalist viewpoint. When I said _all_, I really meant 98%


----------



## jampott

Stand next to me, Kell... you'll always look thin then!


----------



## Lisa.

> Stand next to me, Kell... you'll always look thin then!


Yeah, that'd work :-X


----------



## Dubcat

> Yeah, that'd work Â :-X


MEEEEEOOOWWWWW!


----------



## head_ed

> MEEEEEOOOWWWWW!


Nope Tim's cat Yogi is bigger than him...its definately genetically modified and much cuter! ;D


----------



## jampott

I crossed a tabby with a lion and that was the result.... enormous!

Most people think he's gonna be like most other cats - more hair than body - but then have a hernia when trying to pick him up, and realise its ALL body under there


----------



## Kell

Just to go off on a completely different tangent, you know how they crossed a Lion and and Tiger and got a Liger (I think they called it), I saw a picture the other day of how they crossed it the other way around. Â ie, Male tiger and a lioness and the resulting cat was what you'd call a really really big cat.

On it's hind legs it was around 10 feet tall to its head and weighed some stupid amount.

I just wish I could find the pictures again.


----------



## jgoodman00

lmao...









This looks like one fat liger:


----------



## jgoodman00

Apparently this is twice the weight of the largest tigers, something like 1200lbs!!!


----------



## jgoodman00

This is the opposite cross-breed:









Apparently these suffer from dwarfism, whereas the ligers suffer from gigantism...


----------



## jgoodman00

This is the biggest one I have found:


----------



## Kell

I think that was the guy I saw, except he was ona stepladder when the cat was on its hind legs...


----------



## jampott

Sod the cats, I lost 6 lbs this week


----------



## paulatt

> Sod the cats, I lost 6 lbs this week


Well done - What diet are you on then? Atkins? ;D


----------



## jampott

Yup.....

So far so good


----------



## Dubcat

I am kinda on atkins. I've avoided carbs as much as I can this week but I have put weight on 

How long before you see a difference? Did you buy a book? Which book?


----------



## paulatt

Great diet Atkins - can eat lovely big breakfasts, lots of meat, cream and best of all - there are no carbs in wine, spirits, etc.
Cant fault this diet!!


----------



## jampott

No alcohol allowed for the first 2 weeks at least, though. I turned down offers of wine yesterday, because I'm being REALLY annoying and self-righteous - but its working, so I feel justified.... 

I bought the proper Atkins book from amazon, plus they did a deal with the Atkins cookbook......

No carbs MEANS no carbs. Nothing... No bread, rice, pasta, no sugar, no fruit, no lots and lots of things.... 20g a day is allowed...

I've snacked on cheese (babybel is a nice chunk), Pepperami, macadamia nuts, and for lunch or breakfast (if I've felt hungry enough for either) just cooked bacon and eggs.....

Dinner last night was 3 lamb chops with the fat on, 3 rashers of bacon, 2 fried eggs, some fried mushrooms and a BIT of grilled tomato.... and bizarrely, the tomato was the only thing I had to restrict!!

Pudding? Low sugar jelly with double cream..... YUM!


----------



## jgoodman00

Does cream not have a high carb content?


----------



## Dubcat

ill have to buy the book - i think I have been eating too much sugar


----------



## jgoodman00

I find sugar a bit dry to eat...


----------



## jampott

> Does cream not have a high carb content?


3-4 tablespoons of double cream per day are fine.... and cream in coffee instead of milk....

Dairy products you can eat are ONLY cream and cheese and butter.... no milk at all in induction....!!


----------



## andytt

Microwave XXL Cheese Burger
2 packets of squares
1 Curly Wurly
1 Bottle of Irn-Bru
1 kit-kat (2 fingers)

tomorrow....

probably pub lunch cos i'm missing football training and then off to Magaluf for two weeks  need to build up my strength....

and i'm still only 11st.2.


----------



## head_ed

The Atkins diet gives you the smelliest breath every imaginable though! Everyone who does it can't avoid this as its something to do with burning ketones. You can tell who's on the Atkins diet from about 6 feet away! 

You must be smelling mighty fine now Mr G!  ;D


----------



## vlastan

Tim is smelly now then?

Is chewing gum and sweets allowed then to take the bad breath away?


----------



## Dubcat

I was trying to eat no carbs for the last 3 days. No idea whether I lost weight or not in the end but I fell off the barrel today when my wife made a great rice dish and I had to eat it


----------



## jampott

Was it worth undoing 3 days work for? You'd better hope so....

Atkins (it would appear) is for people with a modicum of willpower and some common sense.

Most diets, if you break them "just a little" you can still maintain or even lose, providing you burn the extra off - but the principle of Atkins is that you NEED to burn fat, so providing your body with carbs means it will burn those instead, and you will probably put ON weight instead!!


----------



## Lisa.

Oh FFS!

See what I mean!

So what did you have for breakfast JampoTT Atkins Guru.

Let me guess, smoked kipper and poached egg?


----------



## jampott

Breakfast today?

Bag of pork scratchings, followed by some blackcurrant jelly (sugar free) with 2 tablespoons of double cream... YUM YUM!


----------



## paulatt

> Breakfast today?
> 
> Bag of pork scratchings, followed by some blackcurrant jelly (sugar free) with 2 tablespoons of double cream... YUM YUM!


JampoTT, I assume you live alone. That is just the sort of breakfast that single lads eat - whatever they can find and none of it is real food!!


----------



## Lisa.

Nah, those shorts look ironed to me :


----------



## Dubcat

> Was it worth undoing 3 days work for? You'd better hope so....
> 
> Atkins (it would appear) is for people with a modicum of willpower and some common sense.
> 
> Most diets, if you break them "just a little" you can still maintain or even lose, providing you burn the extra off - but the principle of Atkins is that you NEED to burn fat, so providing your body with carbs means it will burn those instead, and you will probably put ON weight instead!!


It did taste bloody good I have to say. Anyway - surely once I have got through the carbs provided by this single meal of rice I will return to burning fat again?

Also - I don't think I was avoiding carbs and sugar properly in the first place even though i was really trying to do so. The reason I say this is that my breath did not start to stink and it is supposed to if you get the diet right isn't it?

W.


----------



## Dubcat

jampot - is salad ok to eat on the atkins diet?

Which salad items are ok and which are not.
Which veggies are ok and not?

Can you eat as much salad or veggy as you want?

Cheers,
W.

Just bought a big box of beefburgers and plan to live on those for next two weeks. If my breath dont stink and i dont lose weight im giving up on it. Am wondering what to eat with the beefburgers.


----------



## Lisa.

> jampot - is salad ok to eat on the atkins diet?
> 
> Which salad items are ok and which are not.
> Which veggies are ok and not? Â
> 
> Can you eat as much salad or veggy as you want?
> 
> Cheers,
> W.
> 
> Just bought a big box of beefburgers and plan to live on those for next two weeks. Â If my breath dont stink and i dont lose weight im giving up on it. Â Am wondering what to eat with the beefburgers.


Now thats just too much encouragment........ Queue the Atkins Guru.


----------



## saint

Fat b'stards - the lot of them


----------



## vlastan

More like "cuddly bastards"


----------



## saint

> More like "cuddly bastards"


 ;D

Of course....sorry.....those "cuddly b'stards" that enjoy food........fat buggers


----------



## jampott

saint, you can quit the personal digs at people... its a sensitive issue. I'm not overly fat, but not entirely happy with the way I look, and have no need for a shit like you to take the piss out of it...


----------



## saint

> saint, you can quit the personal digs at people... its a sensitive issue. I'm not overly fat, but not entirely happy with the way I look, and have no need for a shit like you to take the piss out of it...


erm...hurm....duh....I'm lost...but anyway....

Does being overweight remove all sense? You know the type.....sense of humour.....fun....all that crap. Cos this thread I am sure started out as a poke at people on diets - and so far as I can tell the thread header has not changed.
If this was a personal attack I would have called out Jampo u fat B u fat b - leave us some pies - but it ain't.
So - as with Mary Whitehouse - GRHS - if u don't like something don't watch it.
So - have a nice day and enjoy yer Burger King washed down with some greasy fries and a few pints. CHEERS ;D


----------



## vlastan

salnTT,

If you have never had any excess weight because your metabolic rate is high then it is hard to understand how we feel sometimes.

So please do respect the polite request that Tim has.


----------



## jampott

Big difference between the light hearted banter, and you turning round calling people "fat b'stards" or "fat buggers".....

If you can't see that its not a LITTLE insensitive to make those comments, regardless of the context, I think there is something a little wrong with you....

The thread is about people on diets who go on and on about it. Its not about "fat people". And it didn't call for personal comments by someone who doesn't know what (or who) they are talking about...

I've certainly not lost my sense of humour. But comments like are inappropriate, IMHO.... its not about "if you don't like it, don't read it...." How can people NOT read the last comment in a thread in which they've posted several times...

prick....


----------



## saint

OH - one thing more

Thread heading = People on diets

My 1st line


> Fat b'stards - the lot of them


My 2nd line


> Of course....sorry.....those "cuddly b'stards" that enjoy food........fat buggers


Loads of personal attacks there.....


----------



## jampott

Nick,

Not always about metabolism. I've said in the past (on the forum even!) that I suffer from food retention.... (certainly no humour bypass there....)

But quite right - if Saint is lucky enough never to have suffered from weight problems, then good for him.....


----------



## saint

Oh ffs - go comfort eat - I don't know why I am even wasting my time. Just take 2 secs to actually read what I initially posted....you might get it eventually.

Oh btw - if things want to be personal - I'll give u an insight into my own situation..... I prolly weigh alot more than you.


----------



## jampott

Saint,

The thread is about "people on diets"... "that tell you all about it!" Obviously you are having trouble with the concept of not being able to fit the entire contents of the flame in the subject line!!

Secondly, personal attacks? You imply that all people on diets or that enjoy food are fat bastards, both of which are downright crap.

As well as my figure, I'm also trying to sort out my metabolism, sleeping pattern and concentration levels - all of which have suffered of late - plenty of reason for thinking about what I eat and completely changing my eating regime!!


----------



## jampott

> Oh ffs - go comfort eat


How very understanding of you. Always a job waiting for you at the Samaritans, mate....


----------



## saint

Flame room.....what a misnomer.......I think the lights are not burning that brightly for some people here.

Sleep problems - oo sounds like apnoea.......that leads to lack of concentration and also lack of motivation.....don't fucking preach to me about all that.....been there....done that....still doing it....been in hospital due to it......still doing it........will always do it.....no matter what......and yes weight is a factor.....but as you clearly stated and I well know it ain't the only factor.....blah...blah....oh I could go on.....oh did I also mention hospital trials lasting 2 years.....no.....oh dear.....


----------



## jampott

Nah, its my dietary intake that seemed to be at fault.... very high carb, very low fat and too much caffeine.....

But does having problems yourself make it ok to make those remarks?

Sticking to a new regime (or starting one) is all about motivation, willpower and positive thinking..... and snide remarks about "fat buggers" can be counterproductive. Maybe you want to shed weight yourself and can't? No excuse for sapping everyone else's positive thoughts!!


----------



## Dubcat

Jampot - sod this amateur dieting lark. I've ordered the same book combo as you from amazon.

Winterlard.


----------



## jampott

Wintermute - tells you all you need to know about the greens and veggies...

There are a few forums I found too, not to post on, but to read up on ideas for meals and lo carb snacks....

(for instance, I did a search on Google for "pepperami atkins" to see if anyone was saying they were OK to snack on, and it lead me to a number of UK based (well 2!) low-carb forums)

But just so you know, salad veggies (lettuce etc) you can eat a few grams of per day - say 1/2 to 1/4 of a prepared pack...

20g is not much carb at all. I think 1/2 a pack of salad is maybe as much as 3g. Tomatoes if you add them are a killer, and when you add up a little bit of carb in cream, plus any sugar in tea/coffee, plus adding up any other stuff you might consume, soon gets close to the limit!!! But the book (and the forums) are a good place to go for ideas.....

(but that 20g is just the first 2 weeks or so - induction - Atkins has 4 phases!)


----------



## Lisa.

Oh goodie!

What next ...Jampott and Wintermute sharing recipes!!

Go on SainTT, join 'em, you know you want to..... :


----------



## vlastan

In order to monitor the progress, we would like to see two different values here.

Body fat...please use a foot body fat as the hand ones are cheating!!

And cms around the waist!

If the above two reduce consistenly every week, then we can sleep happy knowing that you are working hard on the body fat! 

I plan to join it too again...but I prefer to burn the extra calories by running and rowing in the gym instead!


----------



## Dubcat

I don't have a body fat measuring device but I DO know my waist size. I am a 32" waist with washboard stomach. Hope that helps.
Winterliar.


----------



## jampott

Can't measure my waist, the tape measure stops at 6ft 

*lol* - its around 35". My older 34" waist trousers are slightly tight, and my 36" ones are a bit looser 

Body Fat % is 25.5%, measured on foot scales (Tanita ones)

Happy, V?


----------



## Dubcat

Trouser size is a crap way of measuring your waist. I know lots of fat blokes who wear their trousers UNDER their guts. It's all too common.

So where do you get one of these feet fat measurers? Are they expensive? Are they worth getting?

W/


----------



## jampott

Agree on the waist measurement thing 

Tanita make a good weight scale, good for accuracy under 1lb increments (.2 lbs) and they also monitor BMI as well. Price varies according to memory functions and stuff, but be prepared to shell out about Â£60 for a set....

Your best bet is (oddly) on Ebay (yet still brand new)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... egory=1521

As a for instance - I picked my last set up for Â£36......

Same company sells loads of them on there.....


----------



## vlastan

No cheating boyz...you must measure not the size of your trousers but the actual size of your waist just below the belly button! Mine is more than 35" thats for sure.

My body fat is around 22.5% at the moment...although I have a fat belly...weird stuff.

So a comparison with Tim means that I have bigger belly than him, although I am a couple of inches shorter but less body fat!! I guess the body fat must be due to the fact that I was going to the gym for over a year, but had to stop two months ago for my surgery. I hope to be fit to go back again in one week.

I have a Tanita body fat scale too. But mine cost around Â£90 as I bought a new model that is made out of glass...it looks cool and it is always at the kitchen floor! Don't forget that you actually need hard floor for them to stand.

The gym bodyfat machine that is a model that you hold in your hands can show as much as 3% less body fat. This is because the electric current passes on the upper part of the body which has less fat...in the foot machine the current will measure the resistance on the lower part...i.e. where the belly fat is. So the foot one is always higher...unless you have huge tits of course!! ;D

For roughly our age the correct body fat must be between 18 and 20%.


----------



## Dubcat

cool - i'll bid for one  thanks tim.


----------



## phil

A good way to lose weight is to go on a serious binge of clubbing and taking speed. Not talking personally, I'm one of those people everyone hates who eats shitloads and doesn't put on weight. 
But I've seen it work.

Dr. Phil.

Or you could try laying off the cream cakes.


----------



## jampott

Ecstacy works too, no hunger pangs, so I've heard.....

But not cannabis.... munchies galore!


----------



## vlastan

And following Dr Phil's advice...the next headlines in the TT forum will be: " People on drugs" ;D


----------



## Dotti

Pass da dutchie on da left 'and side ;D... wahey way to go makes dieting sound a lot more fun this way


----------



## phil

Or you could develop a coke habit. You'd run out of money and wouldn't be able to afford food.


----------



## jampott

> Or you could develop a coke habit.


Used to have one... was going through about 3 2L bottles per day.......


----------



## jgoodman00

> No cheating boyz...you must measure not the size of your trousers but the actual size of your waist just below the belly button! Mine is more than 35" thats for sure.
> 
> My body fat is around 22.5% at the moment...although I have a fat belly...weird stuff.
> 
> So a comparison with Tim means that I have bigger belly than him, although I am a couple of inches shorter but less body fat!! I guess the body fat must be due to the fact that I was going to the gym for over a year, but had to stop two months ago for my surgery. I hope to be fit to go back again in one week.
> 
> I have a Tanita body fat scale too. But mine cost around Â£90 as I bought a new model that is made out of glass...it looks cool and it is always at the kitchen floor! Don't forget that you actually need hard floor for them to stand.
> 
> The gym bodyfat machine that is a model that you hold in your hands can show as much as 3% less body fat. This is because the electric current passes on the upper part of the body which has less fat...in the foot machine the current will measure the resistance on the lower part...i.e. where the belly fat is. So the foot one is always higher...unless you have huge tits of course!! Â ;D
> 
> For roughly our age the correct body fat must be between 18 and 20%.


I have some as well. Cannot remember what make they are, but I thought they were a cool gadget when I bought them last year. I have found my body-fat measurement fluctuates wildly throughout the day. I vary between 12-15% normally, but have been as low as 7%. I actually thought lower was better, until I read that fat is required to cushion your internal organs...


----------



## vlastan

James...it looks like you are lean sex machine!! ;D

7% is very little indeed. At least I hope that you have some muscle in your body...and you are not all skin and bones! ;D


----------



## vlastan

This is the body fat scales that I have at home. Because of the design they are expensive...but this is a model that you don't hide under the bed but you leave on display all the time.










Body fat fluctuates a lot during the day. In the morning your body fat is high because of dehydration, but your body weight is lot. In the early evening it is the other way round.

Actually the best time is to measure your body fat in the early evening, after you had fluids and food during the day. This gives you the most accurate reading of the day.


----------



## Dubcat

I have been told by several people that the best time to measure is first thing in the morning because it is a consistant measurement.. makes sense to me.


----------



## jampott

As long as you are consistent, its fine...

For me, its sandwiched between the morning piss and morning coffee


----------



## vlastan

> I have been told by several people that the best time to measure is first thing in the morning because it is a consistant measurement.. makes sense to me.


This is true as far as the body weight is concerned. But not for the body fat.

You will find out more info fluctuations and best time to measure body fat when you read the manual that comes with the scales.


----------



## garyc

Is this the wrong time to say "Fat Fuckers"  ?


----------



## jampott

> Is this the wrong time to say "Fat Fuckers" Â  ?


Fire away! Your opinion is worth less than Man U's remaining stock of labelled No7 shirts


----------



## garyc

> Fire away! Your opinion is worth less than Man U's remaining stock of labelled No7 shirts


I'll take that as a compliment from you (or as an excess blood nitrogen side effect )

OK then. Â

FAT FUCKERS. Â    

Seriously it is admirable to want to improve your lot. Â It's usually down to just how badly you _want_ it that decrees success

Going from an extremely carbohydrate-centric diet to on that is equally protien-centric is just not good for you. Â Cutting out carbs can, according to a GP mate, give you dangerously high blood-nitrogen levels and in long term affect major organ functions (mainly liver and kidneys - ironically a perfect Atkins meal). Â Cholesterol levels also rocket in Atkins cases. Listlessness and poor concentration are additional carb-deficit symptoms. Â Your body is designed to burn carbs for energy and utilise protein to replenish and rebuild tissue. Â

Balanced diets that take into account lifestyle, plus age, sex and Â metabolic work rate always work best in long term weight management programs.

Atkins does work for short term weight loss - but when one reverts to a 'normal' diet can you guess what will happen? Â Quite a few overweight friends have done Atkins and lost a lot in first 2 weeks then less and less until they revert to a proper diet. Â Trouble is they then have to go through a second lifestyle change to get back on a balance diet that will allow their mind/body to function properly. Â Many just pile it all back on again.

Why not just do that in the first place and sort out the lifestyle?

My frame of reference? I posted a weight-loss thread in January which brought out all the usual stuff, including messages from Daniela (whom I owe a debt of thanks to in just making me think about it). Â I thought about it all and decided to take a DIY approach eating 'better' overall but cutting out caffeine, processed sugar and sweets, wheat, smoking tobacco and boozing for a month period just to purge the system of residuals. Â That was not easy (the hardest part in fact)

Subsequently, just by eating 'properly' Â (circa 75% carb, 15% protein and 10% fats - mainly unstaurated) and reasonable portions, plus some sort of physical exercise/activity for 30mins a day, five times a week (even walking, gardening will do or washing car, but a run and/or some resistance training is better), I have got my weight back from 15st to 13.5st in 6 months and now feel pretty good. Â My water skiiing had improved and that was my major objective. Oh and Mrs C fancies me more - so double bonus.

All the faddy diets that come and go can be replaced by two notions:

Take on more calories than your metabolic rate can burn - you gain weight. Period.

Eat an unbalanced diet and your delicate body chemistry becomes unbalanced. Â That is not a good thing.

BTW Perhaps you should put one of those No7 shirts on and Â exercise some.


----------



## ccc

That all makes pefect sense, but why did you cut out wheat? Everything you've written ties in with what I've heard - eat a balanced diet, get off the sofa occasionally, take on less calories than you use up - but I don't understand the wheat bit.


----------



## garyc

> That all makes pefect sense, but why did you cut out wheat? Everything you've written ties in with what I've heard - eat a balanced diet, get off the sofa occasionally, take on less calories than you use up - but I don't understand the wheat bit.


I'm no nutritionalist or dietician but apparently wheat can have effect on how you feel and your brain chemistry.

A lot of people unknowingly have wheat intolerances or out-and-out allergies. Kids with behavioural problems (how PC is that!) often benefit from gluten free diets.

http://www.autismdiet.com/begfaq.html

Wheat, like dairy products, is often hard on the digestion systems. My GP pal suggested cutting out wheat for a month 'just to see'. I felt pretty good (after first feeling shitty and crabby) but think that the caffiene and booze were major factors.

I eat wheat again now (just got back from hols in Italy which is Pasta Central) but not too much heavily processed stuff.

Whilst I was having a major purge, I just thought that I may as well knock out the wheat. My point was that as it is cited as a mood food by various experts, and Tim was looking for 'positives' maybe wheat exclusion would work as an elimination thing.

BTW I know Atkins excludes carbs (of which wheat is of course) but there is wheat in sausages which are not excluded.

I'll probably have another go next year of exclusion for a month of all the 'bad things'. I did feel particularly chipper afterwards. Well once I'd had a nice glass of wine....


----------



## ccc

Many thanks! I'd forgotten the gluten "issue" - and didn't really know what it was anyway, until now!


----------



## vlastan

Cut the wheat and start colonic irrigation!! You will feel like a new man again!! Â ;D


----------



## phil

> Cut the wheat and start colonic irrigation!! You will feel like a new man again!! ;D


Any excuse to shove something up your butt.


----------



## vlastan

I never tried actually...and I won't anyway! I was thinking that Gary's body is a bit "dirty" and may need cleansing!! And what a better way to start than there!! ;D


----------



## A3DFU

> I posted a weight-loss thread in January which brought out all the usual stuff, including messages from Daniela (whom I owe a debt of thanks to in just making me think about it).


Thanks, Gary Â 
I'm following this thread with interest and am glad to hear that you seem to have taken some advice on board Â 
I could recite all of it again but it is much better if you or others do it, it means you have really thought about it!!
Just one little correction (apologies): -
a balanced, healthy diet should contain

10 cal % of protein
30 cal % of fat (not much really, because fat is in almost every food)
60 cal % of carbohydrates
fruit and veg are not mentioned, because they are generally lower in cals

plus, of course, CV and weight bearing exercises.

OOPS, I did recite Â : 

Over to you again; keep up the good work Â


----------



## garyc

> Thanks, Gary Â
> I'm following this thread with interest and am glad to hear that you seem to have taken some advice on board Â
> I could recite all of it again but it is much better if you or others do it, it means you have really thought about it!!
> Just one little correction (apologies): -
> a balanced, healthy diet should contain
> 
> 10 cal % of protein
> 30 cal % of fat (not much really, because fat is in almost every food)
> 60 cal % of carbohydrates
> fruit and veg are not mentioned, because they are generally lower in cals
> 
> plus, of course, CV and weight bearing exercises.
> 
> OOPS, I did recite Â :
> 
> Over to you again; keep up the good work Â


Cheers Daniela - I did get the % food group splits wrong - didn't I :-[ However at least I am not eating 60% fat and 10% carbs!.

I am not too rigid about the splits as I don't sit down with a pen yand paper and work them out for every meal. But you sort of know the overall balance after a while and I have definately seen improvements in the last few months. Balance has been the key for me and I do allow the odd 'indulgence meal and drink' now and again, just to keep life interesting.

My water skiiing, which is very high intenisty, has got loads better and there has been no strains or pulls so far this year.

It is not a big problem keeping up he balanced approach and you don't have to be a diet bore or body fascist - or need special catering at friends home etc.

Thinking about another marathon for next year........

Thanks for your advice D - it works and is relatively painless - plus no one has accused me of Dog Breath ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Carlos

> Thanks, Gary Â
> I'm following this thread with interest and am glad to hear that you seem to have taken some advice on board Â
> I could recite all of it again but it is much better if you or others do it, it means you have really thought about it!!
> Just one little correction (apologies): -
> a balanced, healthy diet should contain
> 
> 10 cal % of protein
> 30 cal % of fat (not much really, because fat is in almost every food)
> 60 cal % of carbohydrates
> fruit and veg are not mentioned, because they are generally lower in cals
> 
> plus, of course, CV and weight bearing exercises.
> 
> OOPS, I did recite Â :
> 
> Over to you again; keep up the good work Â


This is interesting. If you remember Daniela, last year I was on the Atkins diet and you advised me to stop, which I did.

This year I decided to lose weight for the wedding, and managed to shed a stone and a half through non-aggressive dieting, just trying to eat sensibly, lots of salads, fruit and vegetables.

Question - how do I find out the percentage of fat, carbs, protein that are in foods, since this information isn't on the packet, only the amounts of each of these and the overall number of calories.

Thanks!


----------



## Kell

The thing about any 'diet' is that just the very word infers some sort of short-term programme for maximum weight loss in minimum time.

Now I don't claim to be an expert by any means, but I think if you like the look of a programme and think that you can stick to it realistically, not religously, then you'll have more chance of success.

The plan that I'm on is called the 'Testosterone advantage plan'. the reason I'm loathe to mention the name of it is thta most people assume there's somehting wrong with my libido when I mention it.

However, from reading the book fully from cover to cover, a lot of of what it says makes sense. It's specifially designed to take advantage of the fat that men and women are built differently, gain different benefits from exercise and process foods differently.

It is more rich in protein than a normal 'healthy' diet, but that's not to say that it all comes from red meat. In fact it's mainly chicken and fish. nor does it cut out carbs - bread and pasta feature on the menu (albeit in smaller doses).

This, combined with weight lifting uses the male's natural resources of testosterone to turn the protein into muscle. CV work doesn't feature in the exercise programme (which is three trips to the gym a week), but certainly isn't ruled out if you wish to do more.

Without having hte book in front of me, I can't list the studies, but they basically said that even weights do raise your heart rate to the level of a CV workout - done correctly, of course.

Lastly, what it does say is that when men say they want to lose weight, they don't always mean that. They mean that they want to lose fat, unfortunately, on most plans, the weight loss is down to losing muscle as well as fat. The end result is that on this diet, you won't lose as much 'weight', but you will lose as much fat, as well as creating new muscle.

That said - I haven't stuck to it properly and while initial results were positive, a holiday mid programme and lots of client dos have meant that everything I initially lost, has now come back to haunt me.


----------



## vlastan

> The plan that I'm on is called the 'Testosterone advantage plan'. Â the reason I'm loathe to mention the name of it is thta most people assume there's somehting wrong with my libido when I mention it. Â


It's OK mate...you can talk about this with us...we are very caring and understanding people! Have you actually tried Viagra yet?  ;D


----------



## Dubcat

Kell you should take a look at the 'body for life' book by bill something or another. Meals are 50/50 carbs/proteins with lots of weights and some cardio...

But - you hit the nail on the head. If it AINT sustainable it AINT gonna work. I think most people - doctors included - talk about atkins without ever having read the book. The high protein part is ONLY really for the first two WEEKS! You then start to reintroduce carbs back in to your diet enough so that you dont put weight back on again.

Did you know this?

W,.


----------



## karloff

> I once heard a eminant doctor say to a patient, I kid you not,"The only way to loose weight is stop eating so much. No one fat came out of Belson".


Pure Fucking Genius!! 

The last few post have exactly the right idea - this whole sustainable weight loss thing IS about lifestyle change.

Just one more thing to throw in the melting pot - metabolic rate. I know Vlastan mentioned this before, but soo many people try to eat less when they diet that they fall below their basal rate & will find it hard to lose all the weight that that they want to. Eating more AND losing weight!! Fantastic.....

And try NOT to have rice/pasta/spuds/bread with your last meal of the day.....

Good luck to all of you..........


----------



## misrule

Can I add that Kell -- who claims to be overweight -- doesn't look it in any way.

He's the same width as me but taller. And I'm about 30in round the waist and 10.5st.

Oh, and that mansion in the picture isn't his house 

Mark


----------



## BreTT

Moderators this is in the wrong room! Not much flaming going on it here - sa|nTT you are right, the fat bastards have taken over the asylum! 

Garyc - agree whole heartedly with your comments - Aitkins is bad bad bad! Just be a little more sensible and have a balanced diet and an exercise regime and you'll see the benefits.


----------



## vlastan

But people following the Aitkens diet will only follow it for weeks not months. So no harm is done to their bodies.

Let people decide what is the best way to loose weight...if it works for them at least they will achieve the desirable weight and then see what comes next!


----------



## BreTT

> But people following the Aitkens diet will only follow it for weeks not months.


And then when they start to put weight on again, they go back to the miracle cure. :-/


----------



## Dubcat

> And then when they start to put weight on again, they go back to the miracle cure. Â :-/


Brett - Have you read the Atkins diet book? Did you know the diet only has you on VERY low carb level for the first two weeks? I have heard NONE of the people who knock this diet comment on this fact. I bet they didn't even know this! 
W.


----------



## BreTT

> Brett - Have you read the Atkins diet book? Â Did you know the diet only has you on VERY low carb level for the first two weeks? Â I have heard NONE of the people who knock this diet comment on this fact. Â I bet they didn't even know this! Â
> W.


No I haven't personally, however my partner is the Occupational Health Advisor to Lothian and Borders Fire Brigade and she hasn't got a good thing to say about it. Sensible diet and a decent fitness regime will have far less negative impact on your health.

Different strokes for different folks I guess, but I wouldn't subject my body to this "miracle cure".

By the way, I'd suggest that everyone reads "Fat Land" by Greg Critser - eye opening stuff!


----------



## Dubcat

Brett the point of Atkins IS EXACTLY that it is not a miracle cure. I would suggest folks read the book before commenting at least. The whole point of Atkins seems to be (and i'm not 
'doing' atkins yet btw) that you have a big drop of weight in the first couple of weeks to get things going but then you gradually lessen weight loss. At your target weight you will have levelled off completely so you are not losing weight. Also at this point you will have reintroduced a certain amount of carbs to help keep your weight constant.

Like most things I am sure atkins is open to abuse. I am certain the point of atkins is not some miracle 'eat as much as you can and you will still lose weight' scenario.

W.


----------



## misrule

But why do we need the Atkins diet -- or any of them?

It's a simple equation -- eat sensibly, exercise, cut out the pop and you lose weight.

Mark


----------



## saint

Still - Dieters - fat people the lot of them......


----------



## Dubcat

> But why do we need the Atkins diet -- or any of them?
> 
> It's a simple equation -- eat sensibly, exercise, cut out the pop and you lose weight.
> 
> Mark


Only for one reason. Because physchologically it makes it much easier to eat sensibly, for some people, if you are following a routine that you know has worked for many many other people. Nothing more.
W.


----------



## BreTT

Well whilst I have not read the book, my partner is a professional in the field and she, like many other professionals, believes that unless the Atkins diet is undertaken under strict clinical conditions, it is likely to lead to permant harm of vital organs. That is good enough for me.

Good luck to you. I'll continue to exercise and eat sensibly and that will be my miracle cure.


----------



## Guest

This Atkins diet seems all well and good....reduce carb intake to make your body burn fat. Ok. With ya.

But....although I don't mind cutting down on spuds/rice/pasta whatever, what are we footloose single fellas supposed to do about the sh*tload of carbohydrates & sugar we take in as beer on a friday/saturday night? I'll be damned if I'm gonna give that up!


----------



## A3DFU

> This is interesting. Â If you remember Daniela, last year I was on the Atkins diet and you advised me to stop, which I did.
> 
> This year I decided to lose weight for the wedding, and managed to shed a stone and a half through non-aggressive dieting, just trying to eat sensibly, lots of salads, fruit and vegetables.
> 
> Question - how do I find out the percentage of fat, carbs, protein that are in foods, since this information isn't on the packet, only the amounts of each of these and the overall number of calories.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Carlos,

sorry for not replying earlier: I was very busy (I know, an excuse) Â and I get no notification of replies at all Â 
Of course I remember the advice I gave you, and I'm very glad indeed that you've listened and stopped the Atkins "diet" Â 
I will IM you a way of how to work out fat calorie percent this following week, but possibly not before Wednesday.

Sensible eating and exercise does work and is the only long term solution to any weight problem.

Well done to both you, and Gary for becoming healthier Â


----------



## A3DFU

ps:

I'll do something better than that, Carlos.
If you IM me your e-mail address I'll "put something in the post mail for you"


----------

